
Ask HN: Google keeps rejecting my Adsense application - DominicGunn
I recently launched the site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vain.gg&#x2F; Google keeps rejecting my Adsense application, why? after research it seems to me that adsense should be fine for single page apps, they keep responding with the same automated &quot;Insufficient content&quot; response?<p>The site has a variety of features like leaderboards, statistics, news, player profiles, match pages with engaging statistics.<p>In the last month we&#x27;ve had 100,000 MAU and 4m page views.<p>We know that there&#x27;s a hashbang issue on the URL, but seems like a small thing?
======
wayn3
when adsense aays "insufficient content", what they mean is "insufficient
EDITORIAL content". you just compute stats. adsense is meant for text.
although its probably not true in 2017, adsense historically read the site
content to decide whic ads to display. your site doesn't fit the business
model. If you want to "hack" adsense, create vain.gg/blog and pay some guy to
write 30000 words, distributed among 15-30 posts. then try again. access will
be granted.

the cost of producing "fake content" to hack an adsense application is usually
50-100 bucks. Not a big hurdle.

------
sharmi
I have a word exploration site that has 50k views. I too have trouble getting
approved, citing machine generated content. I suppose, the rules are more
stringent and approval is only restricted to blogs?

------
thewhitetulip
I have never gotten a response from them against my YouTube channel, how long
did they take to respond back to you? I have 150subscribers and 2k views in a
few months

~~~
DominicGunn
They typically respond to our requests in around 2-3 days, but we've been
rejected 4 or 5 times over the last month.

~~~
thewhitetulip
I had applied a month ago, still no response! I can't even apply again, it
says your application is under progress.

